# I Am Finally A Marathon Man!



## bobbysamd

I had first learned about Marathon SAR watches more than a year ago and immediately wanted one. I loved the great military tool look of the watch. Unfortunately, at that time, all the known suppliers had run out of them, so I turned my attention to (several) other watches.

However, over the weekend, I entertained the notion to try again. I ran a google and, as it turned out, the Marathon SAR again was available, and better than ever, in the form of the Marathon GSAR! Instead of ordinary lumed hands and markers, the SAR was improved by using tritium-vial hour and minute hands and markers. That was a big selling point for me, as I have experience with tritium vials from my Luminox and Ball Alligator, and liked their luminescence. Research also revealed that two versions of the GSAR were available, the October, 2005 contract and the February, 2006 contract. I liked how "U.S. Government" was printed on the dial of the February version. I ordered the watch on Sunday and it arrived this (Wednesday) afternoon.

Everything about the Marathon GSAR is no-nonsense, beginning with the packaging and box:










A white cardboard sleeve, stating "1 EACH, WATCH, WRIST, DIVERS, AUTOMATIC MARATHON WATCH COMPANY LTD RICHMOND HILL, ONTARIO, CANADA, L4B 1B5" and with a barcode, enveloped the black box in which the GSAR was enclosed. Inside was the watch and a small page of instructions in several languages. No baloney here.










The GSAR arrived on a rubber strap with a signed buckle. The strap is one of the softest and most pliable rubber straps I have experienced - and I own several rubber-strapped watches, including an Auto-Zilla, Tunacan (which I changed to a Watchadoo bracelet) and Twentieth Anniversary Aqualand. I had expected to be hauling around another big chunk of iron on my wrist, but the GSAR is lightweight when compared to behemoths such as my UTS, or even Zodiac. All in all, the GSAR on rubber is very comfortable on my 6.5-inch wrist. I might consider purchasing the optional bracelet later, but at the moment I am extremely satisfied with the rubber strap.

I enjoy fine casework and the GSAR satisfies. The case is made of brushed 316L stainless steel and is nicely cut and milled. The best way to describe the machinework is "crisp." Same goes for the rotating bezel, which rotates as smooth as butter. The bezel is extremely grippable. I love a knurled crown and GSAR's does not disappoint. It is well machined and attached solidly to the stem. The crown does not disengage from the stem when screwed back into the case, but, at this price point ($675) and considering the no-frills purpose of the watch, crown disengagement would not be expected. The 22 mm lugs are drilled. The back sets forth the date of contract, depth rating and other identifying information.










According to the specs, the Marathon GSAR's dial measures 27 mm and, at first, seems small when one is used to larger watches. But, it, too, is very crisp, easy to read and has a nice military look about it, which it should for a government-issue, mil-spec watch. Some people might feel the dial is too busy for its diameter, but consider that it was designed to mil specs and that the military thinks in 24-hour time. Another criticism might be the date complication should be white-on-black. But, again, the watch was designed to mil specs and probably to meet specific bid criteria, so the standard ETA 2824-2 date wheel is appropriate (Positioning it between the 4 and 5 adds a little bit of style, though!). The markers appear to be raised, but probably because they are tritium vials.

The tritium vials on the GSAR make lume a non-issue but invite comparisons to Ball. The GSAR's lume is not blowtorch-bright as with Ball, but is perfectly adequate and probably appropriate to military use. The bezel and seconds hand are lumed with luminova.

It's too soon to determine accuracy, but I would expect the 2824-2 to settle down to the +5 range.

Finally, the obligatory wrist shots. The GSAR has nice presence on my wrist:










and on my wife's!










The Marathon GSAR is an honest, straightforward tool diver. If you are looking for fancy packaging and bling, look elsewhere. The GSAR is not for you.


----------



## hakim

Great review Bobby!









Now all you need it the metal bracelet. Trust me, don't skimp on that. Takes the TSAR/GSAR to a whole new dimension!


----------



## JonW

Nice... but as Hakim says the braclet is worth way more than it costs... I actually like the bracelet far more than I like my TSAR...







So much so that Im considering selling the TSAR and keeping the bracelet....


----------



## Running_man

Great review and nice pics. It looks really tough, I like the design.

Well done,

Andrew.


----------



## MIKE

Yes, nice review and pic's 

I love my Quartz SAR.

The bracelet makes the watch but at Â£100 a bid steep but worth it for the quality.

A truly, solid "bullet proof" watch. I'm just waiting for an original one (non-vials) to turn up when I have some spare cash







I only seem to see them after I have bought something else









Heres mine










Heres my other Marathon's










Mike


----------



## bobbysamd

Nice collection!

The bracelet seems pricey for $160, but I have put it on my shopping list. But I have to rave about how absolutely comfortable the watch is on the rubber strap! The strap is extremely soft and pliable, hugs my wrist and does not pull at the hairs. I have tried on Hublot, which apparently started the rubber strap trend, and the GSAR's strap is every bit as comfortable, if not more so, and far, far less expensive. No vanilla aroma, either.

So far, accuracy of the GSAR in slightly more than one and-a-half days of use is about +22 seconds per day. I should think the 2824-2 will eventually run-in and gain in the neighborhood of +5, though it wouldn't be a showstopper if it didn't.


----------



## dirtbag

Hi,

I have a Marathon SAR (2005) and absolutely love it. Mine is

also on the Marathon rubber strap which is very comfortable.

My Marathon SAR does not have a serial number or contract date

on the caseback. I found out that these were sold to a government client

by Marathon and were not to be sold nor released to the general public.

I think this makes this particular watch even cooler...

Oz


----------

